# Acoustic guitar with Bolt-On Neck



## Erich (Apr 23, 2013)

Just wanted to share this, I thought it was neat. I had never seen an acoustic guitar with a Bolt On neck before this one. And old Italian EKO Classical guitar.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2014)

Cool. I have an Epi 12 string (early 70's) and a Framus Texan 12 string.
Both are bolt (screw) on's. One has a shot body, the other, a shot neck.
The project now will be to marry up the Framus neck to the Epi body.


----------



## Erich (Apr 23, 2013)

That would be cool, hopefully they fit without having to modify them too much, or at all! (woudn't that be sweet?)


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2014)

Yeah, it would be, but, it's not. 
The Framus neck is a shorter scale.
I'll have to mount the bridge closer
to the sound hole. It's doable though.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I also have an old Epiphone acoustic with a bolt on neck, probably from the same era as Larry's.

I picked it up used for a fly-in fishing trip in the late '80s and it was at least ten years old then.
Mine is a six string model.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

The ex had a Norman with a bolt on neck.


----------



## Rudder Bug (Nov 21, 2011)

shoretyus said:


> The ex had a Norman with a bolt on neck.


Yes indeed; two screws and two dowels. Pretty neat acoustics which, later on, became Godin.


----------



## John Kingma (Jan 30, 2008)

The first (and only, so far) acoustic I built had a bolt on neck. It bolts on through the sound hole and from the outside you can't tell it's a bolt on. I wouldn't build an acoustic any other way, myself.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2014)

Makes for easy neck resets down the road.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Taylor's are all bolt-on I believe.


----------



## FarmerTedsCBGs (Nov 24, 2014)

Yep, me too, an old Epiphone F-135 six string. Made in Japan I believe. Got it for $40.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

yeah, ive got a 68 eko ranger 12 myself.
bolt on, heavy as hell- built like a tank.
sounds incredible though.
ive owned a 70s epiphone 12, and a 60s framus in the past with bolt necks.
makes perfect sense to me-
takes all the hassle out of a neck reset :smile-new:.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2014)

fraser said:


> ive owned a 70s epiphone 12, and a 60s framus in the past with bolt necks.
> makes perfect sense to me-
> takes all the hassle out of a neck reset :smile-new:.


I have one of each. 
epi 12, neck shot, good body.
framus 12, body shot, good neck.
different scale length though.
it's been sitting in the corner for years .. someday.


----------

